# Assistant Director, Residential Safety & Security Northeastern



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Assistant Director, Residential Safety & Security
Institution:
*Northeastern University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/01/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Northeastern University

Assistant Director, Residential Safety & Security*

*Requisition Number:* STFR004502

*Division/College:* Residential Life

*Location:* Boston Main Campus

*Full-time/Part-time:* Full Time

*Responsibilities:*
Manage software for scheduling (Scheduling Source) to ensure payroll systems are compliant with university systems (Job X) and compliant with SEVIS. Management and supervision of all office operations and insure full compliance by all employees of all policies and procedures. Attend and participate in meetings throughout the university regarding the Residential Safety Office operations. Establish contacts in many of the university departments to ensure synergy. Manage the student and non-student employment and training programs for the Residential Safety Office, including recruitment, verification of employment eligibility and hiring. Administer pre-employment training and in-service training programs. Responsible for scheduling over 500+ proctors and proctor supervisors to cover 40 stations 24 hours, 7 days a week. Provide 100% coverage at residence hall front entry stations, throughout the year. Work with the Residence Life staff to schedule RA/Proctors to a permanent and temporary schedule. Assist the director in working with and scheduling contract security to supplement students staffing. Provide oversight to the safety and security program in all the residence hall facilities on campus ( 40 stations). Coordinate special projects for recruitment. Represent and manage the office in the absence of the Director.

*The staff member may be expected to work one of the schedules as follows:*
Tuesday thru Saturday 09:00am to 5:00pm.
Changes in schedule should be expected in order to ensure adequate coverage for holidays and vacations. The Assistant Director should expect to adjust their schedule in order to meet proctor training demands and other related duties. Changes in schedule maybe on short notice depending on the needs of the office.

*Additional Comments:*
Technology is becoming and integral part of the performance of The Residential Safety Office which currently provides a fully trained Proctors (student and non student employee) at the front entry of most residence halls ( 40 proctor stations). This coverage is provided 24 hours per day, 7 days a week, 365 days per year. This requires a very large and diverse group of student employees, including student RSO Supervisors who are responsible for shift leadership. Diversity is required due to the varied work schedules and lifestyles necessary to cover all shifts. Attracting sufficient student employees to meet these needs is often challenging. Currently we pay a premium hourly wage for our overnight shift in order to ensure full coverage. As economic conditions change we must have established the Residential Safety Office as a viable and attractive place to work. It is critical to have a student labor force to meet our coverage requirements.

*Qualifications:*


Bachelors Degree or equivalent in related working experience
3 years experience in supervision
Working knowledge of scheduling systems, such as Excel and Access or related scheduling software
Familiar with a University Residential Life program or similar program
Ability to interact with a diverse student body and liaison to other departments
Some mechanical adeptness and ability required
CORI clearance
*Additional Information:*
This position requires a criminal background check.

To be considered for this position please visit our web site and apply on line at the following link: [email protected]

_Northeastern University is an Equal Opportunity, Affirmative Action Educational Institution and Employer, Title IX University. Northeastern University particularly welcomes applications from minorities, women and persons with disabilities. Northeastern University is an E-Verify Employer._

jeid-682a08a6aee0bd45853d266a4aecbc7e









*Application Information*
Contact:
Northeastern University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/1212780


----------

